# powerbook G4 titanium DVI ne démarre plus (2ème fois)



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,Ce matin quand je suis allé sur mon powerbookG4(mon ordi familial)je suis allé sur une simple page en HTML et en même temps j'uploadais une vidéo(et il y avait du débit) et puis ça a bloqué:la roue de couleurs à la place de la souris,impossible de forcer à quitter ni d'éteindre,les ventilos à fond.Comme j'en avait assez,j'ai éteint de force en enlevant la batterie et le transfo,puis je les ai remis et depuis,il ne démarre plus.C'est la deuxième fois que mon powerbook G4 ne démarre plus:Je l'allume,il fait le bruit normal de démarrage(pas comme la dernière fois) ,le DD tourne et les têtes bougent(bruits normaux) mais il reste bloqué sur la pomme avec le rond tournant au lieu de l'écran bleu: 

La dernère fois,c'était parce que j'avais installé parallels desktop(eh oui,je croyais que ça marcherais mais non,j'ai appris qu'à l'instar de PPC,on ne peut pas faire PC avec,donc depuis un autre ordi,en firewire j'ai supprimé parallels et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.Maintenant,j'ai fait controle+commande+alimentation,j'ai reseté plusieurs fois la PMU(avec une allumette coté opposé au bout brulé,pour pas mettre d'électricité statique,j'ai aussi fait fonctionner sans RAM ou avec une seule barrette et j'ai aussi essayé sans transfo ou sans batterie mais rien.J'ai également laissé appuyé le bouton d'alim jusqu'à avoir une sonnerie et la petite lampe de veille qui flashe.Et je l'ai aussi branché en firewire sur un autre ordi(mac pro),donc j'ai bien vu que le DD n'est pas mort (ouf) et dans le dossier incomplète,j'ai supprimé deux fichiers inconnus au formats .dat et .bak(en les gardant dans une clé USB,on sait jamais) mais ça marche pas En touchant le fond de l'ordi,j'ai vu qu'il était très chand,donc je l'ai laissé 1h refroidir.Enfin j'ai également essayé de démarrer sur le DVD de léopard avec mon lecteur externe firewire mais il l'ignore.Rappel de ma configuration:1gHz,DD 55Go,512 Mo RAM(2x256 Mo) 64 Mo VRAM et port DVI à l'arrière,donc je pense que j'ai un powerbook G4 DVI.SVP,pouvez-vous m'aider?Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Novembre 2009)

Salut, essaye de démarrer avec Pomme + V et dit nous après quel texte il bloque. Sinon fait un reset PRAM


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2009)

Salut,il bloque au texte suivant:Apr 4 12:17:17 (nom de l'ordi) com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.mDSNResponder[25]): posix_spawnp("/usr/sbin/mDNSResponder", ...): No such file or directory. Voila,pour le reset PRAM/NVRAM,j'ai trouvé ailleurs comment le faire,mais ça marche pas.Comme j'étais pressé,j'ai posté sur d'autres forums et on m'a dit de restaurer.J'ai sauvegardé toutes mes données et mis dans mon lecteur firewire,le DVD d'installation de mac os X 10.5.6 (et sur l'ordi,j'avais 10.5.8),donc il me donne le choix entre tout éffacer ou archiver le système 10.5.8 et garder mes données.J'ai choisi ça et j'ai coché la case "garder mes réglages et comptes utilisateurs".Mais quand je lance l'installation,il vérifie le DVD et que j'annule cette vérif. ou que je la laisse,c'est pareil:ça marche pas,au bout d'une demi heure,il me met le logo attention et me dit que mac os x n'a pas pu être installé(sans code d'erreur ni rien).J'ai également verifié et reparé le DD avec l'utilitaire de disque du programme d'install.,idem pour les autorisations,vérifications/réparations concluantes et réussies,mais impossible d'installer.A l'aide.


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Novembre 2009)

Ton DVD de léo est bin un original ? Essaye avec un lecteur externe

Pour ton prob de démarrage il te manque un fichier ou un répertoire


----------

